# Nord-Süd Gipfeltreffen Ende August!?



## nils (11. Juli 2002)

Moin allerseits!

Bei den letzten Touren hier im Süden, bei denen auch ein paar Nordler da waren kam jedes mal der Punkt auf, das wir Südler mal mit einem Nord-Besuch dran sind. Fez hatte auch ein paar gute Ideen, die sich um ein Bike Wochenende mit Übernachtung und Grillen drehten. Die Vogesen waren ja auch schon ein paar mal im Gespräch, deshalb:

Wie wärs, Ende August ein Nord-Süd Gipfeltreffen zu veranstalten, bei dem Weltbewegende Themen besprochen werden, Schraubergefasel und nebenbei noch ein bischen radeln (je single track und heiz, desto besser )!? Vielleicht sogar übers Wochenende mit Zelt und Lagerfeuer (und wer hat mit Familie, können ja ein bischen wandern...)?
Austragungsort könnte in den Vogesen sein, andere gute Vorschläge sind auch willkommen.

Nun legt los, lasst euren Ideen freien Lauf!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. Juli 2002)

Tja,

das wär doch mal was;-)

da wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei, auch wenn ich dann erst zur Nordcrew stoße, war bisher ja noch nicht bei euch mit dabei, hört sich aber recht gediegen an, was ihr da so vorhabt;-)

Im Moment würde ich eher noch der Südcrew angehören, werde dann Mitte August wieder nach Norden übersiedeln;-)wo treibt die Südcrew sich denn so rum in der Zeit bis Mitte August?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (11. Juli 2002)

Vogesen wäre Klasse. Kennt sich da denn jemand aus?? Weiß leider noch nicht ob ich Ende August kann. Hab zwei Wochen Urlaub und wollte evtl. nochmal an den Gardasee, oder ins Tessin (aktuelle MountainBike Ausgabe - sieht finde ich sehr schön aus).


----------



## fez (11. Juli 2002)

Falls wir uns im Nordschwarzwald treffen dann wäre der Raum im Turm der Teufelsmühle über dem Murgtal und Bad Herrenalb genial. Heftigste Trails gibts dort auch. Und auch wer lieber Touren mit viel Höhenmetern und KM fährt kommt hier auf seine kosten.
Wir hatten uns das so gedacht dass dann evtl. zwei Gruppen unterwegs sind. Die Singletracker und die Hm/Km-Fresser. Da wir ja zwei Tage zur Verfügung hätten könnte man auch einen Tag gemütlich gemeinsam fahren (ausserdem gibts da ja eh genügend Überschneidungen) und einen Tag getrennt. Oder man trifft sich zum Bade an der Hesselbach oder am Stausee.

Um den Raum könnte ich mich kümmern, ich rufe morgen mal im Rathaus Bad Herrenalb an. 

Vogesen wäre auch toll, aber leider sind meine Erfahrungen dort sehr begrenzt. Vor 2 Wochen waren wir auf einem hübschen kleinen Zeltplatz auf der Rückseite des Col de la Schlucht. Das wäre eine Ausgangsbasis.

Gruss Frank


----------



## nobs (11. Juli 2002)

Wogewesen fände ich klasse
wenn man das langfristig plant könnt es schon klappen muß mich halt mit familie einigen oder wie von Fez vorgeschlagen allgemeines Damenwandern und Pilzsuchen der kleinen Racker  gut wäre auch ein Grillen und Nächtigen in einer Hütte glaube zwar nicht das ich meine Holde Maid dazu bewegen kann aber für meinen kurzen wäre es sicher riesig und er hätte einen Mordsspass  also lasst uns die Gedanken mal weiterspinnen


----------



## nils (12. Juli 2002)

In den Vogesen kenn ich mich Bike-technisch leider auch nicht aus, aber Cole de la Schlucht ist ein sehr schönes Gebiet und mit ein bischen Kartenmaterial und angeborenem männlichen Orientierungssinn (Hallo Todtnau ) könnte man denk ich schon was schönes hinbekommen. Ein schöner kleiner Zeltplatz hat halt auch was... (und Frank's Bus als Küche?).
An einem Tag könnte man den Norden, und am anderen den Süden erkunden.

Im Nordschwarzwald um die Teufelsmühle wären halt Ortskundige dabei, kann mich gar nicht entscheiden...

Ah, und hallo tobi! Unser Super Moderator meldet sich auch mal wieder! (Hätt ich ihn nicht letzten Sonntag beim biken ertappt, würd ich ihm nicht glauben, daß er noch fährt )

So, nun muß ich nobs letzten Satz nochmal betonen, wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## fez (12. Juli 2002)

wären die Vogesen fast toller, durch den Zeltplatz fliesst ein kleines Bächlein, die Umgebung ist wunderschön....

Ich habe Vogesen-Tourentips aus einem alten bike kopiert.

Wenn Ihr mir eure Fax-Nr. gebt faxe ich sie euch zu.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (12. Juli 2002)

was will man mehr.Das hört sich doch alles sehr vernünftig an.
Für die Vogesen leg ich mal 100Punkte in die Waagschale .Kenn mich halt nur in den Nordvogesen aus.Will aber schon seit längerem mal nach Col de la Schlucht. Zelten fände ich auch nicht verkehrt,und mit ner guten Karte findet man sicher gute Trails zum brettern.
Gruß BB


----------



## fez (12. Juli 2002)

1 : 25.000 Hab ich.


----------



## nils (12. Juli 2002)

ALso ich wär auch für Zelt und Vogesen, klingt ja alles sehr verlockend.

Als genauen Termin würd ich jetzt mal das Wochenende um den 31.08. vorschlagen. Am Wochenende vorher kommt Stephan irgendwann nachts aus Kreta zurück und am 08.09 ist der Marathon in Furtwngen...

Gruß


----------



## Wooly (12. Juli 2002)

Zelt und Vogesen und Lagerfeuer und überhaupt ... bin dabei. Wäre allerdings für das Wochende danach, bin aber für alles offen, muß halt dann ein wenig an den Terminen biegen. Und wer braucht schon nen Marathon .. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (12. Juli 2002)

1 Wochenende später bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob das bei mir klappt. Irgendwann in der Woche beginnt glaube ich die Schule - und dann weiss ich nicht ob ich die Familie nach DER Aufregung gleich in ein Wochenende mit ein paar Bike-Rockern schleifen kann...



Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. Juli 2002)

hi,

kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die schule schon wieder begint, das is normalerweise immer so um den 10.-12. september. die ferien fangen ja glaub ich erst am 31.7. an, kann das sein? dann rechne mal 6 1/2 wochen drauf und dann isses aber locker schon anfang bis mitte september;-) 
hak doch einfach mal bei den kiddies nach, wann die ferien beginnen, dann kriegst du's auch schnell raus. kann dir da selber kaum mehr infos geben, denn über den schulalltag bin ich schon ne weile raus, und hab auch keinen kontakt mehr zu schülern;-)

aber das wochenende am 31.8. hört sich auf jeden fall mal net schlecht an, da wär ich dann dabei;-)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nobs (12. Juli 2002)

Sommerferien sind vom 25.7.02 -  bis 07.09.02 laut meinen Kalender und der muß es Wissen


----------



## fez (12. Juli 2002)

fällt für mich das Wochenende am 7. September flach - zwecks Aufregung um die Einschulung. Aber eigentlich war ja eh das letzte August-Wochenende angesagt. Es ist auch noch garnicht mal sicher dass die Familie überhaupt mit geht. Meine Frau ist (auch) selbsständig und arbeitet fast jeden Samstag.

Gruss Frank


----------



## nobs (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> * Meine Frau ist (auch) selbsständig und arbeitet fast jeden Samstag.
> Gruss Frank *



geht mir auch so das Michi jeden Samstag Arbeitet ist schon noch ein harter Brocken noch dazu das sie nichts mit Natur im Sinn hat was ich gar nicht verstehen kann daher wäre eine Tour in der Nähe von Colmar einfach genial da Ihre Mom 10 km vor Colmar wohnt dann könnte sie über Nacht da verbringen und müßte nicht mit Spinnen und anderen Kriechtieren konfrontiert werden war jetzt eben schon 2Std auf der Suche finde aber keine Richtigen Tourvorschläge im Netz   aber vielleicht kennt ja schon einer eine geniale Tour mit die er mal beschreiben kann und uns den Mund wässrig machen sabber sabber


----------



## fez (12. Juli 2002)

Du mir eine Fax gibst sende ich dir diesen Artikel zu, zum vollsabbern.
Allerdings ist diese Tour auf der "falschen" Seite des Col de la Schlucht. Von dem Zeltpätzchen könnte man allerdings direkt starten und die Rückseite des Massivs erkunden. Ich bin mir 100 % sicher das es kein Problem geben dürfte dort oben eine oder zwei nette Runden zusammenzustellen. Was ich beim Wandern da gesehen habe ist äusssserst vielversprechen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (12. Juli 2002)

schau mal deine PM durch


----------



## nobs (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Du mir eine Fax gibst sende ich dir diesen Artikel zu, zum vollsabbern.
> Allerdings ist diese Tour auf der "falschen" Seite des Col de la Schlucht. Von dem Zeltpätzchen könnte man allerdings direkt starten und die Rückseite des Massivs erkunden. Ich bin mir 100 % sicher das es kein Problem geben dürfte dort oben eine oder zwei nette Runden zusammenzustellen. Was ich beim Wandern da gesehen habe ist äusssserst vielversprechen.
> 
> Gruss Frank *



Hallo Frank,
danke noch für den Artikel liest sich ja super könnte sofort losfahren, nochmals sabber nur leider findet der Gedanke bei meiner holden Michaela nicht besonders viel Interesse ich hoffe das sich das noch ändrn wird.


----------



## nils (23. Juli 2002)

Da es hier in letzter Zeit etwas ruhig geworden ist, möchte ich nochmal daran erinnern, daß es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.
Falls jemand noch gute Ideen hat -> hier schreiben.

Wenn ich die letzten Antworten richtig deute, sieht es im Moment nach zelten auf einem hübschen kleinen Zeltplatz auf der Rückseite des Col de la Schlucht aus.

Und nu seit ihr wieder dran!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## nobs (23. Juli 2002)

ist für mich gebongt  habe schon viel gelesen und denke es wird eine Spassiges Wochenende das unds lang in Erinnerung bleiben wird und der Norden mit dem Süden wieder näher zusammenrückt 2002 wird wohl in die Geschichtsbücher aufgenommen und dann können unsere Enkel noch nachlesen was wir für tolle Kerls waren


----------



## fez (23. Juli 2002)

wohlformulierten Satz aus Nobsens Munde kann ich mich fürwahr ohne wenn und aber anschliessen

Franky


----------



## nobs (4. August 2002)

wird es mal Zeit wieder ein wenig in dem Tread rumzustochern  denn wir haben ja mitllerweile August und so langsam dürfte man mal etwas genauer ausarbeiten was wir am Ende des Monats ausleben wollen 
@fez kannst mir mal einen Ausschnitt der Karte 1:25000 einscannen und versenden damit ich mal topografische eindrücke  der Gegend sammeln kannEmail mal


----------



## fez (5. August 2002)

ich bin vom 10. - 24. in Urlaub mit meinen Damen.

Ich schicke Dir die Karte einfach zu, und mach eine Markierung dorthin wo der hübsche Zeltplatz ist. Einscannen usw. gibt so grosse Datenmengen und ausserdem... eine Karte in den Händen zu halten ist einfach besser !.
Schicke mir doch per pm Deine Adresse.
Ihr könnt dann was hübsches planen. und wenns dann eine Misttour wird habt ihr die Schuld ;-).

Viele Grüsse 

Frank


----------



## tobi (5. August 2002)

Also wie gesagt wäre ich in den Vogesen gern dabei. Das letzte Augustwochenende habe ich allerdings noch ein anderes Zeltlager. Eine Woche vorher wäre Klasse, da hab ich  auch noch Urlaub!!!  



> Ah, und hallo tobi! Unser Super Moderator meldet sich auch mal wieder! (Hätt ich ihn nicht letzten Sonntag beim biken ertappt, würd ich ihm nicht glauben, daß er noch fährt )



Ja ja. Ich fahr noch. Und ich gebs zu, ich bin in letzter Zeit etwas schreibfaul gewesen.


----------



## tom1ayb (5. August 2002)

wäre super wenn der Termin bald stehen würde , gibt es schon was näheres?


----------



## nils (6. August 2002)

Das Wochenende um den 31.08. Der Zeltplatz ist auch schon klar, bzw. fez kennt einen hübschen und da gehen wir hin.

Die Routenplanung will fez in unsere Schuhe schieben, um sich aus der Verantwortung zu ziehen


> Ihr könnt dann was hübsches planen. und wenns dann eine Misttour wird habt ihr die Schuld ;-).


aber das muß man auch verstehen, er hat ja schließlich schon den Zeltplatz ausgesucht, und wenn die Wiese schief ist... 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> * und wenn die Wiese schief ist...
> 
> Gruß *


also dann weiß ich aber noch nicht ob ich mitkann mein Bike schief parken weiß nicht ob das geht werde mal vorsichtshalber beim Klempner nachfragen


----------



## tobi (6. August 2002)

Mist 31er kann ich nicht. Da bin ich, auf dem Nils denk ich auch bekannten "Zwerisberg". Aber dort ist zumindest die Wiese gerade


----------



## nils (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *... "Zwerisberg" ...*




Hui, da war mal was (von dort geht auch ein geiler Trail nach Buchenbach runter!). Meine Cardinal ist seit der letzten Flugaktion immer noch "etwas" verbogen...
Grüß den ganzen Haufen mal recht schön von mir ('s Peterle, Bernd, Mario und wer von den alten noch so da ist...)

Nils


----------



## tobi (8. August 2002)

Mach ich!


----------



## nobs (8. August 2002)

so geschafft nachdem ich mein System  habe läuft nun der meiste Krempel wieder .
@Frank habe heute die Karte bekommen sieht ja einfach superklasse aus kanns kaum erwarten endlich in diese Gegend zu kommen nun sollten wir aber mal etwas über die Tour reden da ich gerne meinen Kurzen mitnehmen würde und meine Frau nicht kann am Sammstag bin ich leider gezwungen ein wenig zu planen   und das an einen Urlaubswochenende aber was will ich machen irgendwer muß sich um den Kurzen kümmern wenn wir auf einer Tour sind das ist mein Problem, ich denke da an meine Schwiegerleute die in der Nähe wohnen aber hierzu bedarf es etwas planung um die Zeiten mit Ihnen abzugleichen.

Nun wie seht ihr die Sache, wann wollt ihr Touren und wann Freizeitgestaltung machen.

lasst mal hören wie es gehen könnte


----------



## fez (8. August 2002)

Bei mir gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten :

1. Das Wetter ist gut, meine drei Damen haben Lust mitzugehen
- d.h. wir kommen Samstag Spätnachmittag ca 17.00 - 18.00 auf den Zeltplatz. (Sie arbeitet bis um 14.00/14.30, dann hole ich Sie ab, 2 - 2.5 h Fahrt). Es bestünde die Möglichkeit (falls das sein muss) abends noch eine Runde zu biken.

2. Das Wetter ist schlecht, oder meine Damen haben was anderes vor - in diesem Fall könnte ich die Mädels bestimmt bei der Oma deponieren und so ca. zwischen 12.00 und 13.30 auf dem Zeltplatz sein. In diesem Fall könnte man sogar noch "richtig" biken am Samstag.

Wie siehts bei euch aus ? Wollt ihr Samstag schon was durchziehen - oder sammeln wir uns Samstag alle, köcheln abends gemütlich was zusammen (oder ich richte ein Gulasch oder ähnliches zu Hause vor), zischen noch ein paar Bier - und schlagen dann am Sonntag richtig rein ?

Freu mich schon

Gruss Frank


----------



## nils (9. August 2002)

Eine kleinere "Orientierungsrunde" am Samstag wär schon nett. Was kurzeres mit Spielereien an den entsprechenden Stellen.
Das Abendprogramm klingt sehr vernünftig und dann am Sonntag was "richitges".

Zm Essen: Köcheln auf dem Zeltplatz wär dann halt was einfacheres wie Spagetti bis zum abwinken (gibt gut Kohlehydrate für den Sonntag), wenn Du schon was wie Gulasch oder ähnliches vorbereiten könntest fez, wär das natürlich sehr edel! Dann sorgen die Freiburger für Getränke oder so...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Matz (9. August 2002)

Hi allerseits

an dem wochenende hab ich auch zeit. da würd ich auch gern mitfahren. Wieviel sind wir denn schon bisher?

@nils ich schließ mich dir dann an, denn ich hab wirklich keine ahnung wo der zeltplatz ist.


----------



## nils (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Matz _
> *... denn ich hab wirklich keine ahnung wo der zeltplatz ist.  *



Kein Problem, ich auch nicht (nobs hat aber die Karte)


Und wer alles mitkommt weiß ich gar nicht so genau, ich glaub: fez (evtl. mit Family), nobs, Stephan, Trailrider79, Marcus?,  tom1ayb?, ich.
Wie sieht's mit Boris, marc und co. aus? Je mehr desto besser! Wahrscheinlich springt der ein oder andere wieder ab. Wie tobi, unser Moderator, zum Beispiel (für die, die ihn nicht kennen: einer der beste Biker Freiburgs!!!)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (9. August 2002)

@Nils: Ich kann als Moderator ganz tolle Spielchen treiben


----------



## nobs (9. August 2002)

Nabend miteinander,

also mit der karte kann ich dienen werde mal ein stück davon einscannen und posten, aber eine Tour müßen wir dann schon zusammen ausarbeiten 
@nils lass mal den Tobi ich glaube ja er postet nicht weil er ständig auf dem Bike an seiner Technik rumfeilt und mit uns fahren tut er nur nicht damit er uns nicht zu arg demütigt  oder so ähnlich könnte es zumindest sein

@fez @nils das mit dem Trinken lässt sich regeln Spagetti mit Gulasch klingt sehr vernüftig in Anbedacht unserer nächsten Tagestour aber eine kleine gemütliche Feuerstelle mit ein paar Würstchen oder Steaks am Stock gegrillt wäre sicher Romantisch und tät noch besser in mein Bild der Tour passen wenn offenes Feuer überhaupt erlaubt ist .


----------



## nils (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *@Nils: Ich kann als Moderator ganz tolle Spielchen treiben   *











 Bitte, bitte, lieber tobi, geheiligter Moderator, Meister des Rades und der Modellflieger es tut mir Leid!!!




Kannst du mir noch mal verzeihen? Bittebittebittebittebitte
(dann sag ich auch niemand, daß du geschoben hast;-))) )


----------



## tobi (9. August 2002)

Ob ich dir verzeih überleg ich mir nochmal   Hoffe du hast mein kleines Spielchen überhaupt bemerkt. Das habe ich nämlich schon längst getrieben.
Und wann hab ich bitte geschoben??


----------



## nils (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Hoffe du hast mein kleines Spielchen überhaupt bemerkt.*








 Die, die wissen wollen was 


> Wie tobi, unser Moderator, zum Beispiel (für die, die ihn nicht kennen: einer der beste Biker Freiburgs!!!)


 ursprünglich in der Klammer stand, können mir ja eine Mail schicken




> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Und wann hab ich bitte geschoben?? *


Ich hab doch gesagt, daß ich das _niemand_ sage!


----------



## nobs (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Das habe ich nämlich schon längst getrieben.
> *


was für eine Übermacht irgendwann werden wir uns zusammentun und uns rächen für die Zenzur  
also ich schieb auch immer aus der Garage raus is mir einfach zu blöd immer das tor zu schliessen miteinerHandamLenkerausMaulfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (9. August 2002)

Die Macht ist mit mir  

@Nobs: Das nennt man Fahrtechnik


----------



## nobs (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Die Macht ist mit mir  @Nobs: Das nennt man Fahrtechnik  *



na heut lässt dus aber krachen willst  wohl deinen Beitragszähler aufpolieren  das mit der Technik is ja o.K. aber wenn das Tor dann auf dem Hinterrad landet hauts mich spätestens aus dem Sattel


----------



## nobs (10. August 2002)

Hiernoch ein Link
http://www.gerardmer.net/fr/pages-hebergement/campings/vologne.htm
http://www.camping-belle-hutte.com/all/page6.htm


----------



## tom1ayb (10. August 2002)

Hallo 

ist der Termin jetzt fest ( 31.8.-1.9) ? Bei Munster (Turkheim) ist auch ein sehr schöner Campingplatz am Samstag ist ein schöner Markt in Munster ( wenn jemand auf Familie machen "muß".


----------



## nobs (10. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tom1ayb _
> *Hallo
> 
> ist der Termin jetzt fest ( 31.8.-1.9) ? Bei Munster (Turkheim) ist auch ein sehr schöner Campingplatz am Samstag ist ein schöner Markt in Munster ( wenn jemand auf Familie machen "muß". *



Jo der Termin steht fest


----------



## nils (21. August 2002)

Servus!

So, bin aus Berlin zurück und um ein paar Euro leichter, dafür um eine Baustelle schwerer Das Ergebnis könnt ihr vielleicht schon an dem Wochenende bestaunen um das sich dieser thread hier dreht und auf das ich nochmal hinweisen möchte...

So langsam gehts in die heiße Planungsphase:
1. Die Freiburger besorgen Getränke
2. fez hatte angeboten Happahappa vorzugereiten
3. Treffpunkt unterwegs oder auf Zeltplatz (besser Zeltplatz, aber welcher genau?), Samstag mittag oder Abend?

Ideen, Verbesserungen jetzt hier tippen!

Gruß


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. August 2002)

Hey Fez,

wie wärs, wenn wir uns irgendwo in karlsruhe treffen und dann kolonnentechnisch zum gipfeltreffen fahren? dann is die gefahr kleiner, daß ich mich verfahre und erst später eintrudeln werde geringer;-) bis jetzt hab ich zwar jeden weg gefunden, aber man weiß ja nie;-)
wo wohnst du denn genau? ich komme aus karlsbad, also die A8 richtung karlsruhe dreieck runter.

mir wär es allerdings recht, wenn wir net soo früh losfahren würden, da ich die woche davor nachtschicht habe, und erst am samstag morgen um sechs dazu komme, mich noch für nen paar stunden gemütlich auf den rücken zu setzen;-)

und wie sähe es mit ner kiste guten wölfle-biers aus? soll ich das mal in die hand nehmen? oder werden andere biersorten bevorzugt? oder bringt jeder seinen kram selber mit, oder wie habt ihr euch das so gedacht? desweiteren besteht noch die möglichkeit, eine person mit gepäck bei mir im zelt mit einzuquartieren. sagt mir einfach bescheid, wer im moment noch ohne zelt ist, dann kriegen wir das schon hin;-)

grad eben war ich noch ne runde biken, nur so ne kleine runde, und da hat es mir doch tatsächlich den so als durchschlagsicheren fetten albert durchgeschlagen. und das schlauchflickzeug lag natürlich schön daheim, weil ich ja nur nen paar kilometer drehen wollte;-) super gelaufen, im wahrsten sinne des wortes;-)

dann macht es mal gut, ich werd jetzt mal den schlauch unter die lupe nehmen, ob da noch was zu retten is, oder eher net mehr;-)

gruß Jörg


----------



## nobs (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Servus!
> So langsam gehts in die heiße Planungsphase:
> 1. Die Freiburger besorgen Getränke
> ...



also zu 
1.  Wann und wie organisieren? sollen wir uns in der nächsten Woche mal Treffen

2. ein Problem weniger

3. http://www.gerardmer.net/fr/pages-hebergement/campings/vologne.htm werde am mittag schon dort eintreffen aber sollten wir nicht einen gemeinsamen Platz beantragen damit die IBCler alle auf dem Haufen hocken was müßte man dafür tun? 
eventuell schon reservieren für .... Personen  ... Zelte und ...Wohnmobile


----------



## nils (23. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *
> 
> also zu
> ...



1. Ich würde sagen am Sonntag auf einer kleinen "Orietierungsrunde". Da ich noch keine genauen Prognosen über den Verlauf des Samatag Abends geben kann  , würde ich mal 13 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof vorschlagen...

2. Soweit ich weiß müßte fez am 24. aus dem Urlaub zurückkommen

3. Mal im Laufe der nächsten Woche schauen, wie viele wirklich dabei sind


----------



## Matz (23. August 2002)

hey Jungs

muß euch leider absagen, denn ich hab tickets für die eurobike bekommen. tut mir echt leid, wär gerne mitgefahren.

so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (23. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> 1. Ich würde sagen am Sonntag auf einer kleinen "Orietierungsrunde". Da ich noch keine genauen Prognosen über den Verlauf des Samatag Abends geben kann  , würde ich mal 13 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof vorschlagen...
> ...



sonntag Mittag 13:00 Uhr bin ich leider in Reichenbach auf einen Zeitfahren halt so zum Spass fahren mehrere Arbeitskollegen, werde dort kurz mitfahren und dann mal sehen wie´s dann weiter geht.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. Mai 2011)

fez schrieb:


> Falls wir uns im Nordschwarzwald treffen dann wäre der Raum im Turm der Teufelsmühle über dem Murgtal und Bad Herrenalb genial. Heftigste Trails gibts dort auch. Und auch wer lieber Touren mit viel Höhenmetern und KM fährt kommt hier auf seine kosten.
> Wir hatten uns das so gedacht dass dann evtl. zwei Gruppen unterwegs sind. Die Singletracker und die Hm/Km-Fresser. Da wir ja zwei Tage zur Verfügung hätten könnte man auch einen Tag gemütlich gemeinsam fahren (ausserdem gibts da ja eh genügend Überschneidungen) und
> 
> hallo
> ...


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Mai 2011)

Und dafür kramst du so einen alten Thread aus?
Necromancer!


----------



## Triple F (29. Mai 2011)

.... und ich dachte schon die alten Paddler wären auf Grund gelaufen und wieder mit dem Zweirad aktiv


----------



## Mr.Beasto (31. Mai 2011)

wäre eigentlich doch ganz lustig ! Die karlsruher lernen die trails im südschwarzwald kennen und die freiburger können sich an der hornisgrinde austoben ! Gleich mal ne frage an die biker rund um achern , oberkirch : von euch schon mal einer den renchtalsteig gefahrn ? gerade das stück vom lotarpfad runter zu den allerheiligen wasserfällen könnte interesant sein !?


----------

